# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  The truth will out?

## Harmanizing

I have just read in Whats on TV that Sharon goes to visit Vicki and Michelle and that Phil goes with her. Does anyone think the story of little Mark being a Mitchell is going to come out after all this time? It's always been lying there in in the background, with only Michelle's late brother Mark knowing the truth.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am not sure lol. Please enlighten me. I didn't watch Eastenders back then lol. I heard that Phil and Sharon are leaving next week so this must be true as them leaving together must be quite plausible.

----------


## CrazyLea

ermm think you got the wrong forum for this  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah thats what i thought o well

----------


## Harmanizing

Sorry if I've put this in the wrong place, I just thought I might be starting a rumour. After all it's not a spoiler is it? It's just an idea I had myself.

----------


## lollymay

but why is it in the corrie part?

----------


## Harmanizing

Sorry, I must have pressed the mouse button too soon. I'll put it in the E.E. thread.

----------

